# Young Kobe Bryant in Italy



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2011/01/13/photo-young-kobe-bryant-in-italy/

In June of 1990, a 11-year-old Kobe Bryant was a guest of Nazareno Basket in Carpi (Modena), Italy, for an event with his father Joe “Jelly Bean” Bryant.

Zeno Pisani of Italy’s Rivista Ufficiale NBA — the magazine of the NBA in Italy — provided the photograph.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

What's crazy is that 7 years later he would be in the NBA Draft.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe was balding already..

:lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I bet he tore those white boys up.

Is that Shia LeBeouf I see wearing the two-tone hot pants?


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

haha bunch of white nerdy lookin dudes wearing ridiculous outfits and then Kobe rocking the Jordan T-Shirt


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He looks like he was Photoshopped into this picture


----------

